
Name one thing in this photo - explore
https://twitter.com/melip0ne/status/1120503955526750208/photo/1
======
r0bbbo
This is what Microsoft Cognitive Services saw:

Objects [ { "rectangle": { "x": 346, "y": 321, "w": 333, "h": 417 }, "object":
"mammal", "parent": { "object": "animal", "confidence": 0.719 }, "confidence":
0.716 } ]

Tags [ { "name": "wall", "confidence": 0.9889654 }, { "name": "indoor",
"confidence": 0.9775573 }, { "name": "doll", "confidence": 0.9775573 }, {
"name": "person", "confidence": 0.966689169 }, { "name": "toy", "confidence":
0.5887871 }, { "name": "collection", "confidence": 0.535430968 }, { "name":
"bear", "confidence": 0.432904869 }, { "name": "christmas", "confidence":
0.351226926 }, { "name": "animal", "confidence": 0.350886434 }, { "name":
"family", "confidence": 0.3459218 } ]

Description { "tags": [ "indoor", "table", "sitting", "food", "dog", "woman",
"black", "bear", "holding", "standing", "man", "room", "people", "bed",
"group", "stuffed", "red", "kitchen" ], "captions": [ { "text": "a group of
stuffed animals sitting on top of a table", "confidence": 0.764803648 } ] }

~~~
jschwartzi
better than I could do. I can't make hide nor hair of it.

~~~
dhritzkiv
Is it really "better" if the image is simulated nonsense? Better would be
conceding that nothing is truly decipherable.

------
sriku
Visual Jabberwocky? (Possibly made by a GAN?)

Here is Alice on Jabberwocky ...

“It seems very pretty,” she said when she had finished it, “but it’s rather
hard to understand! … Somehow it seems to fill my head with ideas–only I don’t
exactly know what they are!”

~~~
dalbasal
Perfect analogy. This image is a visual nonsense poem... or would be if it
were more poetic.

It's fascinating to me. Both feel like they take my brain to the threshold of
understanding and then it just gets stuck.

~~~
oska
I disagree that it's a 'perfect analogy'. _Jabberwocky_ is a poem created by a
human that, while it contains made-up nonsense words, still makes sense. (The
hero seeks out a fearsome monster, fights it, is victorious and is lauded for
his victory on his return). The poem is aesthetically pleasing and
intentionally playful in containing an element of nonsense but not too much.

This picture, on the other hand, is nothing like a 'visual nonsense poem' for
me. It's artificially generated and not aesthetically pleasing. It's mildly
disconcerting and beyond that, uninteresting.

~~~
vanderZwan
The way you phrase this suggests an unawareness of the fact that one comes to
aesthetic judgement through interpretive frames, which are formed through
personal experience and knowledge, and therefore express your aesthetic
interpretations as more factual than they are.

I recommend _Talk about a Painting: A Cognitive Developmental Analysis_ by
Michael Parsons, can be found online easily.

------
dtujmer
A fipple, two gonzies, a stib, borquet and tinch, and I think I also see a
couple of goffels

~~~
seaish
Lots of this has been done in language, like the Rockwell Retro Encabulator
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w))
and Plumbus
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMJk4y9NGvE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMJk4y9NGvE))

~~~
Andrex
The song "Prisencolinensinainciusol" has a similar effect: it's meant to sound
exactly like American English to non-native speakers, but is actually just
gibberish. Works amazingly well.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8)

------
fastbeef
Reminds me of this short story:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLIT_(short_story)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/BLIT_\(short_story\))

~~~
cpeterso
Peter Watts' science fiction novels _Blindsight_ and _Echopraxia_ include
"vampires" that co-evolved with humans. The vampires' aversion to crosses is
described as their brains "crashing" when visually processing right angles.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindsight_(Watts_novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blindsight_\(Watts_novel\))

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echopraxia_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echopraxia_\(novel\))

~~~
mgnn
His is an interesting take on vampire lore in sci-fi. I remember they also
have drugs to mitigate this condition, and allow them to live in cities: the
anti-euclidean, or auntie-e.

~~~
geoah
I still don't understand what vamps drew to crash humans.

------
etaioinshrdlu
It appears to be made with GANbreeder but I haven't seen any hard evidence of
that. Nevertheless highly likely.

We should try not to physically mount a meatspace DDOS ... but the creator of
GANbreeder is hosting a GANparty in Berkeley May 3rd....
[https://ganbreeder.app/party](https://ganbreeder.app/party)

GANbreeder in turn uses BigGAN.

------
micheljansen
A while ago, I had a migraine with stroke-like symptoms in the other
direction: I could form thoughts in my head, but could only get a garbled mess
out of my mouth. As a knowledge worker whose most important asset is his
brain, this was one of the most terrifying experiences in my life.

~~~
Mirioron
I've (probably) had a ministroke (TIA). What surprised me is that typing was
affected in the same way for me. In my mind I made a coherent sentence with
words, but when I read back what I wrote, I understood that it was a garbled
mess. I tried again, failed, and became frustrated.

The crazy part to me was that I realized something was wrong, but it never
occurred to me to ask for help. I tried to stubbornly keep working. I was
trying to set up IIS at the time. I knew what I was roughly doing, but I kept
forgetting what I was specifically doing. Reading those chat logs reminds me
that even my own brain can fail me.

~~~
micheljansen
You should really get that checked out if you haven’t already. A TIA can be a
precursor to a full on stroke or otherwise have lasting consequences. An MRI
can confirm all is good in your brain.

~~~
Mirioron
That was years ago and I haven't had health insurance in a long time now.
Nothing has happened, so far though. Funnily enough, life did actually go
downhill after that. I never thought that it was related, but in the half a
year to a year that followed it, I dropped out of school and left work. I
haven't really been able to put the pieces together since. It's as though I
have no motivation to do anything long term. I kind of doubt it's related
though. One day I'll get it check out though.

------
zakki
Somebody replied it with a clear picture:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/reneabythe/status/112080586922516...](https://mobile.twitter.com/reneabythe/status/1120805869225168896)

------
joelS
Most likely generated from [https://ganbreeder.app](https://ganbreeder.app).

------
ShorsHammer
Follow up tweet by same person: "Wow this blew up check out <online pharmacy>"

Please don't support this type of virality and profiteering. It's disgusting.

~~~
intertextuality
Are you suggesting "dumbass idiot 𓅩" with a bio of "shut the fuck hi" is a
completely serious account? It's fairly obvious that it's a tongue-in-cheek
joke, the linked url doesn't even work.

~~~
basetop
It surprises me sometimes how innocently naive people are. How people miss
obvious jokes, parody and sarcasm online. I figured as more people use the
internet, the less naive they'd be, but it seems like the opposite is
happening. And the more obvious the joke, the more people seem to take it
seriously.

~~~
TeMPOraL
On the mainstream Internet, you can't ever be sure. What you consider an
obvious joke can actually be intended as 100% serious by the poster. Or it
could be some small agency's "brilliant" plan at social media marketing
targeting unsophisticated normies.

------
jann
I'm only reading about people getting really uncomfortable looking at this (on
reddit).

To me it did nothing, although I also couldn't recognise any of the items in
the picture.

Does anyone else have the same experience?

~~~
benj111
I found it unsettling.

At first glance it's "oh easy I can easily spot _something_ in there, like
that... Oh... Uh?"

I guess its been crafted to tickle the pattern matching part of the brain, so
it looks familiar, but not? Like the uncanny valley?

~~~
xattt
There’s at least a jewelry stand in that image you see at a flea market.

------
EamonnMR
What scares me about the responses is that this appears to be the first GAN-
output that many people have seen. This does not bode well for people being
able to recognize this sort of thing, should that become important (spotting
'this person does not exist' profile pictures for bots, etc.)

~~~
Liquix
Do you believe this kind of thing should be/is detectable if you're looking
for it hard enough? This is pretty realistic:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSLJriaOumA&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSLJriaOumA&feature=youtu.be)

~~~
EamonnMR
There's an arms race between we humans learning to spot the signs of GAN-
generated images and the GANs getting more accurate. I'm not sure who's
destined to win, but my money's on the GANs. I thought we had more time.

------
tcgv
I wonder if that's how new born babies see the world, before they're able to
recognize objects and their environment.

~~~
jerf
I think it's fair to say "no". We have a trained neural net, like the thing
that generated this, and this image confounds it with pathological input, so
we experience a difference between this image and normal reality. A baby
doesn't have very many such trained networks (we do actually come with a few,
such as a network that detects faces, but not many), so this wouldn't
particularly register to a young baby as strange at all.

Or, to put it another way, we normally have experience A and this picture is
giving us experience B, but the baby doesn't have the neural nets set up to
support either such experience, and so has experience Zero, which we can't
match by having B.

------
afro88
I saw this used in a meme yesterday, and I was torn between it being something
GAN generated and a blurry picture of a hoarders room filled with bags of
rubbish

------
codemusings
This looks like a photo that was created using a Neural Network.

------
distant_hat
It looks like the output of a GAN that needs some more training.

------
newb1578
When I was kid I had seizure and lost control of my body, I could see and hear
people but couldn't respond or move my body. I told my wife to pull the plug
if I ever loose consciousness and doctor's are iffy about my recovery. I
rather terminate myself than ever go through the same experience.

------
rangibaby
Wow! If I pay too much attention to the background junk in dreams sometimes it
looks like this. Plausible from a distance, but utter nonsense on closer
inspection.

~~~
ThinkingGuy
I have the same experience if I try to pick up a book and read it in a dream.
I recognize pages and text in front of my eyes, and can even derive some ideas
from it, but I'm unable to decode the actual letters and words.

------
ampersandy
I think "wall" is the only clear answer here :)

~~~
labster
Even a person with dementia knows a big, beautiful wall when they see it.

------
Jeaye
Wall. Floorboards. Done.

------
Insanity
To me this just looks like garbage. It's not disturbing, or all that weird.

~~~
huffmsa
Yeah but have you tried singling out an item and naming it?

~~~
jerf
I've got several "plastic bags". Some of them I can even identify as the
crinkly colored type often used for wrapping present-type things. I can also
give you something that is clearly a display board. I can't tell you what it's
displaying beyond a generic "smudge", but it's clearly a display board, like
for spoons or coins.

Still, I don't argue the core point. Words are flexible and I can probably jam
some word onto pretty much image, but I won't deny this image is quite
resistant to that.

~~~
huffmsa
Cellophane is what I see for the plastic.

And there's a cheese grater on the left

------
spacejunk
It's funny reading the comments in here; when this first got retweeted onto my
twitter timeline I thought it was just a picture of someone's dressing table
and the tweet was a joke about (lots of) men not being able to recognise
makeup products ...

------
koliber
Möbius ferret

------
rossenberg79
Does anyone know how this image was produced? Is it a filter of some kind
applied over a real world image? Maybe could be done on a video?

This would be great for a Lovecraftian horror movie like Birdbox, when you
want to give a glimpse of what indecipherable monster the characters are
looking at just before they go crazy and kill themselves.

~~~
piqufoh
I suspect it's been generated from the generator part of a GAN (Generative
Adversarial Network); you get two ML algorithms - one to pick real from fake
pictures (a classifier) and one to generate fake pictures (the generator) -
and then pit them against each other. I wonder if this image is possibly a
high quality generative example that the classifier failed to identify as
'fake'.

Also - the generator probably uses an autoencoder to generate the images,
which might explain the 'how'
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoencoder](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autoencoder).

I hope that explanation wasn't too dull!

------
quickthrower2
Is this one of those deep learning images? I saw some musical notes in there.
So framed music?

------
tehsauce
How was this made?

~~~
rocqua
I would guess something similar to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeepDream](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DeepDream)
or any other system that tries to invert a convolutional neural network by
'maximizing' the match.

------
factsaresacred
This visualizes how too much¹ ketamine feels².

\----------

¹ Any is too much

²
[https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=k%20hole](https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=k%20hole)

------
intrasight
I guess it depends what you mean by "thing",. I see a roundish thing, a
squareish thing, a gridish thing, a softish thing. But they are all "ish"
because not real things.

------
brisky
Showed this photo for my 4.5 year old son. I thought he might identify some
objects since kids can be creative. However he looked at it for 1 second and
just said that he sees nothing.

------
petraeus
is this the same as me randomizing a sentence, such as
"satboma.ereegeiafudsuuedlVoiieelelglaesldnu nuorascrluc eip ttelalf rpoima s
smudb.loo .r.c ue eu. mtgde mmea i leno undcisuattlicuoM ete Dimr isaaci
nriirslraeunbpo abf mavuoD elneaact psg eunn mrlA m taiinccltnd oisnnnniltnt"
and then asking you to find the words?

------
lxe
Deep Dream

------
tabtab
Easy, it's Cousin It's beauty salon. Cousin It is balding a bit.

------
bitherd
Looks like an assemblage of raffle prizes on a table, first prize is the weird
wig in the foreground.

~~~
pushpop
Coincidentally that’s what I saw as well except the wig was a children’s
stuffed gorilla.

------
libertas
Trash

------
ericblues
"That doesn't look like anything to me."

------
Kaiyou
I'm seeing two dogs sitting at a bed.

------
majortennis
Toy Monkey, Plastic bag, wire grill thing

------
sengstrom
I name the thing with the nose Bruno.

------
baroffoos
Looks like there is an ear in there

~~~
peteretep
Near the teeth right?

------
growt
Table

------
skilled
A sloth?

~~~
julienreszka
yes on the bottom right

------
erikstarck
Pixels.

------
dsirola
I'll name the rabbit - Peko

------
JazCE
Guess I'm a robot then.

------
ochronus
chaos

------
pertminus
Wall

------
pgl
Posted on Twitter from a thread on Reddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/bghyv5/t...](https://www.reddit.com/r/interestingasfuck/comments/bghyv5/this_picture_is_designed_to_give_the_viewer_the/)

From the thread's title:

> _This picture is designed to give the viewer the simulated experience of
> having a stroke (particularly in the occipital lobe of the cerebral cortex,
> where visual perception occurs.) Everything looks hauntingly familiar but
> you just can 't quite recognize anything_

~~~
philwelch
Well, now I know what's going on if the real world starts looking like that.
And I bet it will sound like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VsmF9m_Nt8)

~~~
lqet
After a little therapy, it will sound like this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLrnkK2YEcE)

~~~
matt-attack
That song is brilliant. I think the video detracts a bit. I recommend just
listening to it.

My understanding is that it's _entirely_ comprised of sampled clips. A triumph
of sound engineering.

~~~
aasasd
I mean, Coldcut, DJ Shadow and the like were making sample-fests in the early
90s. The word is, Shadow's sampler of choise MPC60 can hold only something
like 12 or 16 samples at a time, so the magic was him making ‘Endtroducing’
out of that.

------
ChoGGi
baseboard

------
cbzry
The thing at the top left looks like one of those mounted white pads that are
used to display jewellery. [https://www.jewelrysupply.com/assets/images/white-
jewelry-ri...](https://www.jewelrysupply.com/assets/images/white-jewelry-ring-
display-tray-rd2460.jpg)

------
alwaysanagenda
hair slug

------
lostmsu
A plastic bag

